# Anna Nicole Smith Kills Again



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, not really. It does seem that everything or person she touches dies. Well, today Anna Nicole Smith died in Florida in her hotel room. TRIMSPA BABY!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17050167/?GT1=9033


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I would have never though.







Can you imagine a 5 month old is now a multi-millionaire. Unbelievable. Man this will be front and center on the news for a few days.









Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! I'm shocked!









Did they ever find out who the father of her baby was?
It is sad, she seemed like a lost soul who never really found her way. I wonder if losing her son played a part in her death?
I can only imagine the jokes that will probably come out of this one


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I just saw this on the news, and it really shocked me! I've always thought the whole Anna Nicole "thing" was really strange. I feel sad for her baby girl, though, having to grow up without her mom.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fourwinds said:


> TRIMSPA BABY!!!!!!!!!!


I knew that stuff would kill you............


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This is sad, very sad. I pray that she has found peace for once and that the baby's father, whoever that is will raise her well.

Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Wasn't she like 80 years old in drug years!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hardly something to be making a joke about......................

Truly a sad ending to a what appeared to be a very sad life.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What a shock, I really feel sorry for her. It is sad when someone that young dies.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Hardly something to be making a joke about......................
> 
> Truly a sad ending to a what appeared to be a very sad life.
> 
> Mike


Sad indeed. But people make choices that may have unwanted consequences. Life in the fast lane doesn't pay good long-term dividends.

Bill


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Hardly something to be making a joke about......................
> 
> Truly a sad ending to a what appeared to be a very sad life.
> 
> Mike


Sad indeed. But people make choices that may have unwanted consequences. Life in the fast lane doesn't pay good long-term dividends.

Bill
[/quote]
And...proof that money can't buy happiness


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was reading an online article in regards to current autopsy findings and saw this...

In another bizarre twist to the case, the husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, Prince Frederick von Anhalt, claimed that he might be the father of Smith's infant daughter.

With lots of money at stake, this should be interesting...

Maybe I'll claim that I was the father


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Good one Skippershe


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I was reading an online article in regards to current autopsy findings and saw this...
> 
> In another bizarre twist to the case, the husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, Prince Frederick von Anhalt, claimed that he might be the father of Smith's infant daughter.
> 
> ...


In that case....I might be that baby's pappy!!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

skippershe said:


> In another bizarre twist to the case, the husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, Prince Frederick von Anhalt, claimed that he might be the father of Smith's infant daughter.


And I'll bet that it will get even _more_ bizarre before its all resolved!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Everyone is wrong, I am the baby's father.







There are lots of reasons to make that claim.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

no I'M the father ! Yeah, this will take a long time to run it's ugly course.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Initial autopsy didn't show anything....Now they are waiting on the toxicoligy report


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I was reading an online article in regards to current autopsy findings and saw this...
> 
> In another bizarre twist to the case, the husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, Prince Frederick von Anhalt, claimed that he might be the father of Smith's infant daughter.
> 
> ...


you go girl! honestly , I think that baby sure looks like the young guy that is claiming paternity. Maybe the son of the billionaire is really the father and now will sue for what she was suing for and therefore fight himself and win........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was reading an online article in regards to current autopsy findings and saw this...
> 
> In another bizarre twist to the case, the husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, Prince Frederick von Anhalt, claimed that he might be the father of Smith's infant daughter.
> 
> ...


Maybe the son of the billionaire is really the father and now will sue for what she was suing for and therefore fight himself and win........
[/quote]
I bet he would if he could................

But he's dead too


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Everyone is wrong, I am the baby's father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you haven't had a vasectomy either huh?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Everyone is wrong, I am the baby's father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you haven't had a vasectomy either huh?








[/quote]
me either, that's why my story would be more believable than the rest of you








Plus, I said it first...oh, and by the way, I'm still number 1


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was just in the Bahamas last week. Talking to the locals, they seem to be very protective of Anna Nicole. She is very well liked there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was glad to hear that she will be laid to rest beside her son in the Bahamas...that is, if her mother doesn't win an appeal to bring Anna Nicole back to Texas.

What a saga


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did you see yesterdays coverage on tv? getting more bizarre.....


----------

